

LavaPS - a contribution to "calm computing" - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.isi.edu/~johnh/SOFTWARE/LAVAPS/index.html

======
skorgu
Reminds me of Peep [1] which would generate a nature-like soundscape based on
network traffic, theoretically leading to problems 'sounding wrong'.

There's a slashdot story [2] on another project that used music instead of
nature sounds but alas it's a 404 and I haven't been able to find the original
source.

[1]
[http://www.usenix.org/events/lisa00/gilfix/gilfix_html/index...](http://www.usenix.org/events/lisa00/gilfix/gilfix_html/index.html)

[2] <http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/02/09/1325225>

Edit: layout

~~~
limmeau
Do you mean Sound of Traffic[1]? I haven't tried it yet, and neither have I
tried Netsound[2], but they're both somewhere in the lower middle of my very-
long-rainy-day list.

[1] <http://www.smokinggun.com/projects/soundoftraffic/>

[2] <http://netsound.ohnolab.org/english/index.html>

(Edit: layout)

~~~
skorgu
The slashdot story doesn't seem to be referring to Sound of Traffic but both
links are great, thanks!

------
antirez
great idea, not so great the rendering of '80s X application.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's clearly popular - perhaps you could supply an alternative that looks
better, and find a way to monetize it.

